# Can I Grow in these conditions?



## C_Krazy (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright so im fairly new to this site. But not new to growing. I've done about 3 grows so far and only the last grow gave me a harvest. But mainly why i havent gotten alot of success is i havent had a good spot in the past. 
I need you guys to let me know 2 things: 1)Is this a good spot?
                                                        2)Can i grow with mud
1)-The spot is not far from my home,and i know most people will not just stumble upon it. I take a canoe to get there. Its a nice little hidden section within mangroves. This spot will allow the plants to get about 90% of sunlight all day. This spot seems good because it is muddy terrain therefore making deer and rabbits almost a nonexistent threat.What do u think of this spot?
2)-Im not trying to grow weed directly in the mud. However i was wondering if i put enough soil over it would it work? And my idea is to take the starter plants i got on my balcony(1-2 weeks old) and transplant them in the soil over the mud. and to repeat this sytem. Wondering if this could work or if anyone has had any success with weed in swampy/muddy terrain.

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 29, 2009)

you can't grow in mud, its to wet and compacted the plants roots can breath. if your sure nobody could find them use camo buckets or black buckets so you do have to plant in the mud.  if you dig holes and fill them with soil the soil will eventualy soak up water from the mud and become mud also. so imho pots are the best way to go. maybe someone else will have a better idea. good luck and be safe


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2009)

I would find another grow site , but if you must use this site grow in buckets.


----------



## C_Krazy (Mar 29, 2009)

However on grasscity corto marra said mud/swamp can be great place to plant. O.O Also im not planting in the mud rather strategically on top of it. I just dont get why it wouldnt work. The plants roots would be mostly in the soil then if they got to the mud wouldnt they just stop if they didnt like it???


----------



## nvthis (Mar 30, 2009)

yup, that is a fact. No one can grow a weed plant like a weed plant. It is the same theory as air prunning. However..... What these very savvy growers are telling you is that _soil on top of mud_ will 'wick' up water, which is bad. The plants can self regulate their own roots if need be, but what they can't do is regulate a swamp full of water. Sounds like you have found a spot with good potential, but I most certainly wouldn't say great. Pots are a must. So would be a hardy strain that can tolerate a bit of humidity. Whoever said a swamp is a great place to grow has rocks in their head. I would think the humidity would be a freaking nightmare. I would find something to put under the pots as well. Some kind of grating to keep them off the mud. Gravel might work. Keep us updated on the grow if you can. I would be interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## C_Krazy (Mar 30, 2009)

Will do NVThis! I see what your saying with pots but to get a few pots into a canoe then through a swamp would be...O_O''...well u get the picture. What if i do like this: put some gravel on the hightened level of existing mud,then put sand/perlite/soil mixture, then add topsoil. Have each plant on a mound of its own dry soil with only mud far beneath them. Is this logical or can anyone think of a better way i can work with the earth on this one?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the first time you get a heavy rain all that stuff you mound up is just going to wash away and then you are left with mud. I can tell you really like this spot but I would advice you to try to find another.


----------



## C_Krazy (Mar 30, 2009)

"BOOOM!" I just heard the shotgun shooting down my dreams XD
Well wut tha heck, I started it already got 2 plants in the mix now. 1 looks very good bout foot and a half already.  However i will try doing half ground, half in pots. Hopefully if i put 15-20 plants in my area it will help keep the land drier??? Any more suggestions i would greatly appreciate.

P.S: I've searched too long for a spot like this...the only thing working against me is the damn mud   So anyone with some added advice would be welcomed  ^ ^


----------



## nvthis (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a spot in the mountains near me. It is a basin/watershed. In parts of it the soil remains moist, or wet, all year long. It is remote and thick and not at all traveled. This spot has always interested me. It is high elevation and the soil is dark rich. There is a gentle slope to it. On the higher side of the slope the top soil is dry, but dig down a foot and the soil becomes moist. Dig down 2+ feet and you hit the water table. This water table receeds slowly as summer progresses. I have always wanted to stick a plant there to see what would happen. I have often wondered if the roots would follow the water table down and create a gorilla grow that I never need to tend to until harvest. I would be operating on the thought that marjuana/hemp was here long before we were and should survive on its own under favorable conditions. The trick would be to find conditions that would produce to modern standards and not just rope. I am curious, but not convinced. This makes conditions ripe for experimentation:hubba: . Maybe someday.

So I can get with you on this. I understand what you are getting at. One problem I see in what you are saying is the use of mounds. Pots are a good idea because it will contain the soil. This means less soil. Less soil to haul in your canoe. Less soil to buy. More money to spend on other cool stuff. It also means less of whatever you are going to use to buffer the mud. And less water/nutes. I think you are a little wary of root restriction. That is something you will have to consider when using pots. There are a couple of ideas that can help in this situation. Hauling tree pots in a canoe is probably not a pleasant thought but sure might do the trick. You could make your own planters on site but that entails way more work and material. You could get some of the new air pots, that might work. Or you could use the 'pot in a pot' method. I have done this done before. It's not pretty, but it works. I think that just about taps my limited knowledge/experience. This site is full of top notch growers that could probably give you further advice. I have never grown in a swamp and without a very detailed description of the type of area you are dealing with I am not sure what else I can say about it. Is it like an island of mud? Are there lots of trees? Are there other kinds of bushes? Alligators?  

Good luck friend. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 30, 2009)

if you want to plant outdoors, you'll want to get the pllants started indoors, or at least get out of seedling-stage.

Start em in peat cubes, so they're easy to transplant.



You're goingto need to find a suitable location. 100% light during the day is a goal, but not always possible. Remember, light b ounces, so they are still getting _some_ light even though the sun isn't shining right on them.

But when finding the spot, yuo're gonna wanna find a spot that has grass growing, or other light-vegetation.

The spots that are best for planting are already covered in weeds, remember.


Finally, you do not want anyone to know you're growing marijuana. Whether you tell them, take themthere, or they just stumble upon it. Don't let anybody find it.

Dont make it hella obvious you're growing. make the  visits minimal, make trash non-existent, and traces of humans non-existent.

Put the plants in a group of a few pllants, right near some other bushes.


Good luck! happy  growing

destroyer


----------



## leafminer (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if gators like to eat bud?
This swamp, is it fresh water? I was thinking, ebb and flow ... LOL
Salt water? Bud doesn't like salt.


----------



## growbuddy (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried to do a grow like this a few yeas ago, I had a place picked out and thought that it may work. It was near the river, (which sounds like yours may be as well.) And I but about 20 plants in various areas around there, all getting great light. This grow did not work. I believe what happened is that the river rose too much and drowned them out. Or another scenario that perhaps may have happened is, that since river naturally has water flowing to it when it rains, the young plants may not have been strong enough to hold. 

I agree with BowlDestroyer in getting them started to a decent size, I would say 4 or 5 sets of leaves, before transplanting them in your outdoor grow area. 
Keep us posted


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 4, 2009)

my idea of finding a good site consists of ... google (farming sales) watch for size of land ..you want large with back rd entry points.. given the economy status not much is selling.. do this at least 3 months prior to the grow and choose high priced estates in rural areas also without livestock . i am currently watching 2 that have been on the market for 3-5 months most pics of these properties have pic dates on them ! i also make sure these areas have flowing water available .. i then get google map and goto this area and click on terrain option you need steep banks etc.. being that cattle hate steep hills and generally stick to grassy low lying areas. where as goats will love this envioronment and eat my grandmothers underware hangin of a rocky cliff face. AVOID goat farms !! my whole point is if we all grow on vacant farms the piglets will then need more choppers to cover extra terrain which will cost the sty more $$ which in effect will create wage cuts to pay for choppers and create a (don't give a ****) attitude from the piggies involved due to working for a dollar an hour . therefore we will day by day add that extra nail toward their dead effort and then become volunteer mj hunters and sell ours back to them !


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2009)

it sounds to me like your gonna grow in this spot regardless of what anyone says so why even ask. if you can carry gravel, soil, perlite and all the other stuff you mentioned in your canoe why can you fit a few bucket in and make a second trip? maybe if you keep askin someone will give the answer you want to hear.


----------



## marcnh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey C Krazy,
First I would like to say that if it is muddy, watch your footprints.  If there is ever thieves or an authority figure in the area, and they are observant, it will lead them right to your plants.  And for the plants, I would use a simple wick system.  Use 5 gallon buckets, cut holes in the bottom to run nylon rope from the middle of the pot into the mud.  Good luck!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys why does nobody do some out the box thinking? There is no need to haul pots. Never heard of collapsible plastic pots? Basically just pot-shaped bags.


----------

